# Area of Effect/Size Printable Templates?



## Ninja-to

Hi anyone know if/where there are templates to download such as a nice looking fireball 20 radius cutout and cones etc? I know the DMG has some but I bet there's someone out there that's made cooler looking ones.


----------



## Delta

Some simple ones here: http://www.superdan.net/spellar/spellar1.html


----------



## Pyrex

I've got some I made, but I can't figure out how to post images...  :\ 

PM me your email address and I'll send them to you.


----------



## frankthedm

Found a site with some awsome tie-dye effects, whipping up some templates right now.

15' cone colour spray




60' cone prismatic spray



http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/1344/prismaticcone60ftfh7.jpg


Original art: http://www.koolpages.com/tiedyeman/new1.html


----------



## frankthedm

20' radius Fireball a 20' radius darkness and a 30' cone [wave of fatigue]


----------



## DarkJester

Frank, you frequently post images along with your messages. What are you drawing your graphics from? I definitely like these templates.


----------



## frankthedm

DarkJester said:
			
		

> Frank, you frequently post images along with your messages. What are you drawing your graphics from? I definitely like these templates.



Oh, I do not draw, i just use sprites and what not i find around the web. Copy, Paste and MS Paint are my tools.


----------



## DarkJester

Ah, I see. Perhaps drawing was bad word choice on my part, I did not mean to say you were artistically drawing them, more pulling them from.

Again, nice templates.


----------



## frankthedm

DarkJester said:
			
		

> Ah, I see. Perhaps drawing was bad word choice on my part, I did not mean to say you were artistically drawing them, more pulling them from.
> 
> Again, nice templates.



Well i linked the original page in my first post. Video game sprites for my other posts come from all over the web.

Found a really cool image that screamed 60' mindblast


 



Large Creatures with reach weapons;




Medium normal weapon >>>> Huge, tall creature with reach weapon <<<< Medium rider with reach weapon.


----------



## frankthedm

Collosal foes


----------



## TheYeti1775

I've seen people use a wire hanger and shape them out using them.  Helps for not disturbing mini's as much.


----------



## frankthedm

TheYeti1775 said:
			
		

> I've seen people use a wire hanger and shape them out using them.  Helps for not disturbing mini's as much.



Steel Sqwire decided to market that idea.


----------



## Hussar

Thanks for those frankthedm.  *yoink*

That stuff is great for OpenRPG.


----------



## Kae'Yoss

Remind me about this when I get home, I made some templates, though they're for DDM (which doesn't mean that they won't work for D&D): Fireball (radius 4), A cone of lightning and a diagonal cone of acid (I was lazy and inverted the lightning's colours for that one). Also, a radius 2 cold thing.


----------



## Nail

Tres cool, *frankthedm*!


----------



## frankthedm

[IMaGel]http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/6338/gargreachwq6.th.gif[/IMaGel]  I actually dislike grids, measuring much more preferable for my tastes. But the grid system makes for easier rules discussions.

Let's hear a round of applause for our models today! Purple worm and Eldritch giant confessor [thanks to Righteous Might] represent Gargantuan. Huge, tall goes to all those power gamers who find some way to get that big with a reach weapon. Huge, long was a crowded category, but the huge crocodile will show up much sooner than most PCs like and so it gets to represent. Large was the most crowded size, but the centaur and ogre are the poster children of their respective categories and so grab their spots no contest.


----------



## Kae'Yoss

http://www.mindflayer.de/kaeyoss/Pics/templates/cone1lightning.jpg
http://www.mindflayer.de/kaeyoss/Pics/templates/cone2acid.jpg
http://www.mindflayer.de/kaeyoss/Pics/templates/radius2ice.jpg
http://www.mindflayer.de/kaeyoss/Pics/templates/radius4fire.jpg


----------



## frankthedm

Kae'Yoss, Those are very nice, but you might want to consider making linked thumbnails of the images. Sadly, there are folks on this board who have to endure dial up.

Redone Colossal dragon and a template for a Large reach weapon weilder


----------



## Nail

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Sadly, there are folks on this board who have to endure dial up.



Here, here!


----------



## DarkJester

Can either of you two whip up a 30 foot cone of cold? I'm terribly inept at these kind of things myself. http://www.koolpages.com/tiedyeman/icy cornflower.jpg


----------



## mvincent

I have two of the Steel Sqwire 20' radius templates and I use them _constantly_. I haven't had a real need for any other templates though.


----------



## frankthedm

DarkJester said:
			
		

> Can either of you two whip up a 30 foot cone of cold? I'm terribly inept at these kind of things myself. http://www.koolpages.com/tiedyeman/icy cornflower.jpg



Link did not work and I do have a icey hash made already

30', 40' and 50' icey cones


----------



## Festivus

For effects like Enlarge Person, I went to a local craft store and bought wooden disks in 2", 3" and 4".  For flying, I use old chessex dice tubes and put the fig on top.  For invisible/concealed/etc, I put the dice tube over the fig.

For area of effect stuff I use the Steel Squire templates, I really like them.  I first tried to make my own but it's tougher to do than it looks.  I gave up and bought em


----------



## Ninja-to

Awesome guys. I knew there must have been something out there!


----------



## Nail

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Steel Sqwire decided to market that idea.



Due to frankthedm's comments (along with others), I've just purchaced the "Skirmish" pack of the Steel Squire spell AoE templates.  Thanks, guys!  I can't wait for them to arrive...... 

Anyone found lots of use for the 40 ft radius one?  Thinking back on 6 years of gaming, it seems like Entangle is the only one that comes up often enough to care......


----------



## frankthedm

Nail said:
			
		

> Anyone found lots of use for the 40 ft diameter one?  Thinking back on 6 years of gaming, it seems like Entangle is the only one that comes up often enough to care......



Good sir, entangle has a 40' _radius_, fireball has a 40' diameter.


----------



## Nail

Doh.  Mis-typed; meant radius.

Steel Squire has a 10' r., 20' r., and 40 ft r.    ...I did not get the 40 ft r.  Has it been something you (any of you!) use alot?


----------



## Kae'Yoss

Ice?


----------



## frankthedm

[IMaGel]http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/7273/entangleqd2.th.gif[/IMaGel]  Oh, here is an entangle template...

When Imageshack gives a URL, the default link leads to pop ups. The actual image should have its URL at the bottom of the imageshack upload page. [or in the image properties]

http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/6086/cone1iceif5.jpg

The Thumbnail is almost always the image name with a ".th" befor the ".filetype"

http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/6086/cone1iceif5.th.jpg

The pop up free way to link the cone of cold image would be 

{URL=http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/6086/cone1iceif5.jpg}{IMG}http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/6086/cone1iceif5.th.jpg{/IMG}{/URL}

switching {  } for [  ] of course.



			
				Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

>




The [imager] and [imagel] tages can be used in place of the


----------



## mvincent

Nail said:
			
		

> I did not get the 40 ft r.  Has it been something you (any of you!) use alot?



I've never had need for it, but it could possibly be used for:
Torch light (shadowy illumination)
Blasphemy
Transmute Metal to Wood
Circle of Death
Detect Scrying
Dictum
False Vision
Holy Word
Mage's Disjunction
Meteor Swarm
Prayer
Undeath to Death
Wail of the Banshee
Word of Chaos
Light
Continual Flame


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Steel Sqwire decided to market that idea.




Too bad they didn't learn from the company that had the nifty idea of stamp pads for common terrain/furnishngs. Price is everything, and Steel Sqwire is too costly to ultimately be successful. They also need to enable customers to buy what they want rather than be stuck with pre-packs. I'd be interested in four 10-ft. radius wires, but there's no way I'd ever consider buying four sets (at $15-20 a pop!) for them.

Cool idea though.


----------



## Nail

Ogrork the Mighty said:
			
		

> They also need to enable customers to buy what they want rather than be stuck with pre-packs. I'd be interested in four 10-ft. radius wires, but there's no way I'd ever consider buying four sets (at $15-20 a pop!) for them.



That's my complaint too.  For example, those 20' r. look useful....but I'll only get one with my Skirmish pack.


----------



## mvincent

Ogrork the Mighty said:
			
		

> Too bad they didn't learn from the company that had the nifty idea of stamp pads for common terrain/furnishngs.



Agreed. Those sucked for the price.



> They also need to enable customers to buy what they want rather than be stuck with pre-packs.



Agreed. I bought my 20' radius templates when Steel Sqwire was selling them individually and I was much happier about it. I don't like what Paizo did here.



> Steel Sqwire is too costly to ultimately be successful.



It technically already _is_ successful (as far as game aids go). The templates will likely always cater to a fringe market, but I don't see them going away.

Either way: knowing what I know, I would still pay for the whole pack _just_ to get the 20' radius template (in fact, I might still, even though I have two already). I just wish they could be used for showing threatened areas.


----------



## Nail

mvincent said:
			
		

> I bought my 20' radius templates when Steel Sqwire was selling them individually and I was much happier about it. I don't like what Paizo did here.



I think we all know why they "packaged" them though: higher profit margin.


----------



## MarkB

Excellent images, Frank. Any chance of a few illustrative examples of Line effects at various angles? They can tend to be tricky to work out visually.


----------



## mvincent

A few ideas:
1) Print these on transparencies (to make them sturdier, nicer looking, and you can maybe see things below them)
2) Print them with an extra 2" on several sides, which can be folded down to create a 'table'. This should allow you to place it on the battlemap without disturbing (most of) the figures (and makes it so you don't have to 'eyeball' where the template covers... which kinda defeats its purpose).
3) There is a type of 'koosh ball' toy that looks like a mass of long tentacles. Mounting a clear, 20' radius template on top of one of these could be a fun/useful item for gamers that frequently use the Dark Tentacles spell.


----------



## Thurbane

frankthedm said:
			
		

> I actually dislike grids, measuring much more preferable for my tastes. But the grid system makes for easier rules discussions.



Same here - the templates I use are made with a compass i.e. circular. Causes a few minor problems with the battlemat grid, but I prefer this to square fireballs...


----------



## frankthedm

MarkB said:
			
		

> Excellent images, Frank. Any chance of a few illustrative examples of Line effects at various angles? They can tend to be tricky to work out visually.



There is a slight problem there. Besides the problem of how thick the line should be [same width of the lines that exist between squares is my guess], the text and the example{and the text in that example] of lines in the PHB do _not_ agree on what defines a line!


----------



## Klaus

Fiery Dragon's BattleBox has "spell counters" for several effects. There's fireball, lighting bolt, 30' cones, 30' radius, burning hands, phantom steed, Bigby's Hand and Fist, flaming sphere, generic lines and more.

On top of that you get a combat-tracking pad, Action Cards detailing several combat options (Grappling, Sunder, Overrun, Turn Undead, Throw Splash Weapon and more), a mini d20 and a booklet detailing two new optional rules: Alert Factor (to track the level of combat readiness of a building or lair) and the Pursuit System (for long overland chases, akin to the Aragorn/Legolas/Gimli vs. Uruk-Hai chase in The Two Towers).

The revised BattleBox also includes Size/Reach cheat sheets.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Frank, muy fantastico! Muchas gracias.

\I don't speak Spanish either.


----------



## Kae'Yoss

TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> Frank, muy fantastico! Muchas gracias.
> 
> \I don't speak Spanish either.




Yeah, fantastic. Especially that ice cone of hi... oh, no, that was mine!


----------



## MarkB

frankthedm said:
			
		

> There is a slight problem there. Besides the problem of how thick the line should be [same width of the lines that exist between squares is my guess], the text and the example{and the text in that example] of lines in the PHB do _not_ agree on what defines a line!



Thanks, Frank! Excellent work.


----------



## frankthedm

mvincent said:
			
		

> for gamers that frequently use the Dark Tentacles spell.



I present...


----------



## Nail

Oooooohhh yeah!


----------



## frankthedm

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> Yeah, fantastic. Especially that ice cone of hi... oh, no, that was mine!



Just showing how to make a pop up free thumbnail of it.


----------



## frankthedm

http://wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/mi/20070315a Wotc has just put up an article on aiming lines... for the _D&D Miniatures_ game. The article has bearing since the rule are somewhat close, but I will stress the article uses the "PHB example text"* definition of a line along with more stringent placement requirements. 

PHB text: "A line-shaped spell affects all creatures in squares that the line passes through." 
PHB Example's text: "All squares through which the line passes or touches are affected by the attack."

Line placement is also being discussed here http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=188877


----------



## frankthedm

And here is how I picture how a medium beholder's  firing arcs work on the grid system.


----------



## robberbaron

Hmm. 30 bucks + postage + a hit on exchange rate? 
I think I'll source some wire and have a go myself. 

Fab templates by the way, chaps. Thanks.


----------



## Nail

frankthedm, you know that people are gonna bookmark this thread, right?  

Could you put in a link to your _Entangle _ template too?  I really like that one.


----------



## frankthedm

Nail said:
			
		

> frankthedm, you know that people are gonna bookmark this thread, right?



Cool, I have it in my sig personally.



> Could you put in a link to your _Entangle _ template too?  I really like that one.



Post 29 had it in the thumbnail.
http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/7273/entangleqd2.gif

And here is the latest gif i did for the beholder firing arcs, in 3-D.


----------



## Nail

FWIW, my Steel Squire templates arrived today.  Perfect!  I can't wait to use them on ...errr, "with" the PCs.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty

Could someone do a Magic Circle vs. X template? Pretty please!


----------



## frankthedm

Can anyone tell me if a fireball would look like any of these for 3-D arial combat?


----------



## frankthedm

seriously, anybody have a guess?


----------



## carborundum

I'm inclined to say the first one. The vertical axis mirrors the horizontal one, unlike #3, and the transitions seem fair. Number 2 has is bit too much fire for me in the 8 corners.

I notice you don't allow for wind - this must be low altitude on a nice day?
What about rain? 

*ducks and covers*


----------



## frankthedm

Ogrork the Mighty said:
			
		

> Could someone do a Magic Circle vs. X template? Pretty please!



 Quick & cheap.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> Yeah, fantastic. Especially that ice cone of hi... oh, no, that was mine!



Molto grazie!

\you know the drill.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty

Is there a way to magnify some of the templates to get them to fit on the Chessex battlemap squares? Some of the templates are too small...


----------



## frankthedm

Drop the image into microsoft word or something else and stretch it to fit?


----------



## Nail

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Drop the image into microsoft word or something else and stretch it to fit?



Exactly.   That's how I do it (although I use Publisher, rather than Word).


----------



## frankthedm

I currenly do my grids / templates on a grid where each box is 59 pixels across and the lines are one pixel themselves. One or two were done by merging 4 squares into one, but those are larger than I like working with.


----------



## frankthedm

These were done on 96x96 pixels to the inch grids


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## frankthedm

carborundum said:
			
		

> I'm inclined to say the first one. The vertical axis mirrors the horizontal one, unlike #3, and the transitions seem fair.



Seems fair? Fair often takes a back seat to rules. Have we forgotton how the counting squares rather than measuring steals area from a 20' radius? That theft does have to be replicated in 3d to achieve a proper result. If it seems "fair" too much area has been given.


----------



## frankthedm

Here is an example of grid based radii 5' to 40' across. Also included is what the rounded radii look like in comparison.


----------



## Nail

Huh.

I never noticed how much area you lose from a radius by using the "count the squares" method.

Huh.

BTW: I used the Steel Squire templates last night in game -- I even modified my bad guy a bit so that I could use them all!  (20'r., 10'r., 30' diagonal cone, 30' straight cone)  Great fun, and definitely worth it.


----------



## carborundum

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Seems fair? Fair often takes a back seat to rules. Have we forgotten how the counting squares rather than measuring steals area from a 20' radius? That theft does have to be replicated in 3d to achieve a proper result. If it seems "fair" too much area has been given.




Ah, I forgot the spurious mathematical justification! Humble apologies!

A quick 4/3*PI*r^3  (with r=4 square-lengths) gives us a volume of 268 cubes.
Counting cubes in the templates gives 208 cubes, 168 cubes and either 228 or 232 cubes (depending on the corners). 


Initial evidence would point to the third one being the most reasonable. 

However...

When using a 20' radius template and counting squares, we are told to use 40 squares, while the real area is about 50. One could argue that 80% coverage is therefore demanded by the rules, and choose the template giving the closest to (268*0.8) 214 cubes. Number one!

I await your critique of this spurious justification with a quivering bladder.


----------



## frankthedm

carborundum said:
			
		

> Ah, I forgot the spurious mathematical justification! Humble apologies!
> 
> A quick 4/3*PI*r^3  (with r=4 square-lengths) gives us a volume of 268 cubes.
> Counting cubes in the templates gives 208 cubes, 168 cubes and either 228 or 232 cubes (depending on the corners).
> 
> 
> Initial evidence would point to the third one being the most reasonable.
> 
> However...
> 
> When using a 20' radius template and counting squares, we are told to use 40 squares, while the real area is about 50. One could argue that 80% coverage is therefore demanded by the rules, and choose the template giving the closest to (268*0.8) 214 cubes. Number one!
> 
> I await your critique of this spurious justification with a quivering bladder.



Thanks for the math. It is not my strong point.



 



One seems about right. As I said before the rules are not kind to area effects. One does not get measure area to determine what is effected. One has to count squares. We already have a _three for two_ rule when going diagonally in 2D. For 3D, we have to first figure out what standard of square counting to use. The amount that cliped may wind up increasing once a third dimension is introduced. Once that standard is made, the it has to be followed, regardless of how badly it clips the area.

>>>>>>>>>>>

Lets say going from the two corners farest apart in the cube costs 2 squares, which of the three in this post match that best?


----------



## carborundum

Did you mean how does the three for two work out numbers-wise in diagonal steps?
If you take a 2x2, Mr. Pythagoras says the diagonal is 2.8 (square root of 8). Three for two isn't that harsh really.
For a 2x2x2 cube, the longest diagonal has one side 2 long and one 2.8. This works out at about 3.5 (3.46) - what would you call that? A cost of seven for four diagonal 3D hops, I guess.


Sorry, not quite sure what you mean with the "two furthest" thing, Mr. Frank. I'm glad you liked the argument though


----------



## Pyrex

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Thanks for the math. It is not my strong point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One seems about right.




One certianly seems to be the most intuitive 3d representation of the 2d template even if it's not the most accurate model of a 20' radius in 5' cubes.


----------



## frankthedm

carborundum said:
			
		

> For a 2x2x2 cube, the longest diagonal has one side 2 long and one 2.8. This works out at about 3.5 (3.46) - what would you call that? A cost of seven for four diagonal 3D hops, I guess.



Seven for Four sounds exacly like would become two for one when simplified to the same standard of three for two. 







			
				carborundum said:
			
		

> Sorry, not quite sure what you mean with the "two furthest" thing, Mr. Frank. I'm glad you liked the argument though



_If_ it costs 2 squares of area* to travel from A to H, which of the above 3 3D areas would best aproximate that.

*In the same way going diagonaly across a square costs one then 2, one then 2.


----------



## carborundum

Do you mean, if the internal space long diagonal thingy (AH) is two instead of three-and-a-half? 
Sorry, pretend for a sec that I'm really dumb (or foreign). In what way does cube ABCDEFGH relate to the 20' sphere? 
Do you want exact volume figures instead of counting cubes?
Or . . . do you mean that you want a spere with a different radius than the 4 cube-sides, 20' radius?

Doh, frustrating, sorry!


----------



## frankthedm

MarkB said:
			
		

> Excellent images, Frank. Any chance of a few illustrative examples of Line effects at various angles? They can tend to be tricky to work out visually.



http://wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/mi/20070329a Has a few really good examples of how lines work in test form. It is for D&D Minatures, but the lines work the same, other than you have to 'aim' for the closest friend or closest foe in DDM.


----------



## TarionzCousin

carborundum said:
			
		

> I await your critique of this spurious justification with a quivering bladder.



Math will do that to you every time.


----------



## frankthedm

Lets all do the bump!

Here is a ready to print Round, No-Grid Fireball and Stinking cloud.


----------



## Theocrat

Hi all - 
Frank The DM, wonderful works. 
Now, how do I make this work better for my maps. I use the Chessex Battle Mat with 1 1/2" squares so that things aren't so cramped. Although WotC's mini's are more true 25MM than are Reapers (which are 27MM) I still prefer the bigger map. We did run into this issue at the last game. I had 4 Ogre Skeletons in a room that could only realistically fit 3. Because they fit the squares much easier, so I've had to cut out cardboard bases for Large, Huge and Gargantuan, I just happen to forget sometimes. 
I have several of the WotC DDM/ D&D Day spell templates that they did - very excellent. With those in mind, and to fit my bigger mat, I've tapped several transparency's togeather and traced the lines for my mat to make several templates. 
However, they're no where near as cool as these here. 
So, how do I use Publisher, Photoshop, or some other program to extend these templates out to a 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 squares? 
In looking at the Hard vs Soft versions the templates, I'm reminded that this is the reason some people use Hexs instead of Squares for their games. 
Thank you for the work on thsese that you've done, I do appreciate it. 
Be Well. Be Well Templated. 
Theocrat Issak


----------



## frankthedm

Theocrat said:
			
		

> So, how do I use Publisher, Photoshop, or some other program to extend these templates out to a 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 squares?



In the program, lock ratio and change the size until the image it 1.5" per square.


----------



## frankthedm

Know ye well that the foul necromancy I perfom today has reason! Those of the Olde World will find this template quite useful. 

Be sureth to lock all ratios and ensure the template be printed at eight inches long!


----------



## Nail

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Know ye well that the foul necromancy I perfom today has reason! Those of the Olde World will find this template quite useful.



Err?

What is it?


----------



## frankthedm

Nail said:
			
		

> Err?
> 
> What is it?



2nd ed Warhammer fantasy Roleplay template for flames and other cones. Measurements came off the Printable PDF Black industries gives out, Not sure how close it matches up to the current Warhammer / 40K. I know it is smaller than the older 10 & 5/8th" flame fantasy template.


----------



## frankthedm

Firebrand templates.

You'll need a few of these.

enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=29713&stc=1


----------



## Theocrat

Hi all -
Frank, there isn't a link to the flames so that we can d/l the file. You only this tiny picture, which when yanked and set ablaze on my own pc, that's a lot of resizing. 
I'm at a Photoshop class today, and I'm hoping that when I get back from seeing Transformers I'll have a chance to look at these templates and see about increasing the size to fit non-standard 1.5" squares. 
Thanks. 
Theocrat 1ssak


----------



## frankthedm

Theocrat said:
			
		

> Hi all -
> Frank, there isn't a link to the flames so that we can d/l the file. You only this tiny picture, which when yanked and set ablaze on my own pc, that's a lot of resizing.
> I'm at a Photoshop class today, and I'm hoping that when I get back from seeing Transformers I'll have a chance to look at these templates and see about increasing the size to fit non-standard 1.5" squares.



the file should have shown up at 200 something pixels, it's actual size.  

image found at http://www.inetdaemon.com/Gallery/Digital Art/slides/03 Fireball.html

Here is the image at 1.5" a square [144 pixels]





http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/7711/firebrand15rl3.png

Here is the image at 1" a square [96 pixels]




http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/1204/firebrand1nb2.png

Not big on photoshop. too many options, thrown at you at once. 

Unfortunately i did not get word on my reinstall of win2kpro yet, so my MSpaint can't save as gifs. Thankfully Imageshack autoconverts .bmp to .png.

Attached below are two sheets of firebrands. Make sure to select "No Scaling" to retain the proper ratios. the 12 pack is 1" to a square. The 6 pack is 1.5 inches to a square.


----------



## Scharlata

frankthedm said:
			
		

> These were done on 96x96 pixels to the inch grids




Thanx frank!


----------



## frankthedm

Scharlata said:
			
		

> Thanx frank!



Here is the fireball in the 96 x 96 pixel size. Do make sure to keep it 8 inches across when printing.




 http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/2841/untitledik6.png

EDIT: round fireball is gone...

And for those who measure...



http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/5596/roundballfd0.png


----------



## LonePaladin

frankthedm said:
			
		

> ...the text and the example{and the text in that example] of lines in the PHB do _not_ agree on what defines a line!




The editors admit that the rule there is muddled. They advise going with the version in the illustration, in which line spells affect any square that is touched or crossed by the line. (This would be the blue squares in the example you made.)

If you want to back that up, just look here for the specifics.


----------



## frankthedm

LonePaladin said:
			
		

> The editors admit that the rule there is muddled. They advise going with the version in the illustration, in which line spells affect any square that is touched or crossed by the line. (This would be the blue squares in the example you made.)
> 
> If you want to back that up, just look here for the specifics.



Oh I read Skippy's article on that. I don't disagree with wotc on this, I just like pointing out the incongruity.

I really like this article; http://wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/mi/20070329a , it was written for DDM, but it works really well for D&D line questions as well.


----------



## frankthedm

Found a new fireball pic sine the old one is gone.

img65.imageshack.us/img65/7355/8inchradiusxo7.jpg





Found this fractal that I think works for the insanity cloud template for  achaiera. 

img293.imageshack.us/img293/7180/insantygascu8.jpg


----------



## Egoslayer1

*Other Options*

I prefer a real circle to the D&D blocky circle. Because of this I have always just used a true circle. Any cells which are only partially in the AoE get a +2 bonus on the saving throw. This really doesn't doesn't destroy the balance of the game and allows things like a paper plate, a cup, or any number of readily available round objects to be used quickly.

Along the lines of a stencil ... I used a piece of Plexiglas from the hardware store withe the AoE shapes drawn on it. This works fairly well as you just hold it over the minis and it becomes pretty clear which one's are within the AoO. You could do this for the blocky area as well as a true area. I have a cone one and a circle one and they work well and seem fairly rugged.


----------



## frankthedm

Egoslayer1 said:


> Along the lines of a stencil ... I used a piece of Plexiglas from the hardware store withe the AoE shapes drawn on it. This works fairly well as you just hold it over the minis and it becomes pretty clear which one's are within the AoO. You could do this for the blocky area as well as a true area. I have a cone one and a circle one and they work well and seem fairly rugged.



Any tips on cutting the plexiglass, notably to have a smooth edge on a curved surface?

EDIT

Here is a PDF of the square-grid template for the Black tentacles spell.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=41299&stc=1&d=1251336380


----------



## frankthedm

I'm thinking of purging heretics, mutants and xenos with the cleansing power of flame, so here are some Dark Heresy related templates.



 



http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/7703/dhflamerpisol.th.png
http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/4067/dhflamerpisolhalfscale.png
If you actually need a 20" 30o flamer, here you go

 img171.imageshack.us/img171/7703/dhflamerpisol.png
 img171.imageshack.us/img171/4067/dhflamerpisolhalfscale.png
 img16.imageshack.us/i/darkheresybigfire.pdf/

img850.imageshack.us/img850/2374/blast1.pdf


----------



## Wraithcannon

Wow, just wow. This thread rocked.


----------



## Wraithcannon

Any chance we could see some more spell templates? Like the 60ft cone of cold?

Love the PDF format, printing sizes are always hard to guess, but even if a large template needs to be glued together from several printed sheets, PDFs are set at the size you need!

I could compile a list of the undone spell effects if you're interested in dazzling us some more?


----------



## kitcik

Wraithcannon said:


> Any chance we could see some more spell templates? Like the 60ft cone of cold?
> 
> Love the PDF format, printing sizes are always hard to guess, but even if a large template needs to be glued together from several printed sheets, PDFs are set at the size you need!
> 
> I could compile a list of the undone spell effects if you're interested in dazzling us some more?




Try your Google-fu. There are a lot more products out there in the two years since the last post in this thread.


----------



## Wraithcannon

Google fu brought me here.

Perhaps you could link a few images if you have any?


----------



## kitcik

Wraithcannon said:


> Google fu brought me here.
> 
> Perhaps you could link a few images if you have any?




Here.

Here.

Here.

WOTC has some too.


----------

